# Tutoyeren in het natte gras



## juliet1982

Hallo 

Ik heb deze zin in een tentamen gekregen, en ik heb geen flauw idee wat dat betekent! (in het natte gras)

Bedankt, julieta


----------



## Peterdg

Zonder context betekent dit niets.


----------



## juliet1982

Een vrouw zegt tegen een collega(een man) "we hebben al een maand samen gewerkt, we kunnen tutoyeren" de man antwoordt : niet in het natte gras. Ze liepen samen in een parkeergarage na een vergadering van zijn werk. Is het helder? Ik herinner de hele text niet perfect, maar dit was de situatie. Groetjes


----------



## Peterdg

Zelfs zo zegt het me niets. Als het al een uitdrukking is, is ze mij volledig onbekend.


----------



## juliet1982

Ja, ik heb aan andere twee personen gevraagd, en ze weten het ook niet. Ik denk ik moet gewoon wachten tot ik de uitslag van de tentamen krijg. Bedankt en nog fijne avond!


----------



## AllegroModerato

Ook ik kan er geen wijs uit. Zou het een strikvraag kunnen zijn? Wat was de vraag die je moest beantwoorden bij dit fragment?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Ik googlede wat en het blijkt om een mop te gaan. Wel een hele flauwe:

_Een jongen en een meisje leren elkaar kennen bij de paardenrennen. het is nogal een stijve, deftige bedoening, dus het loopt in eerste instantie nogal vormelijk, dus na een tijdje stelt de jongen voor om elkaar toch maar te gaan tutoyeren.
waarop het meisje zegt 'gat nee, het gras is nog veel te nat'

_De 'grap', zo lijkt, zit hem erin dat het meisje de term niet kent en sexueel uitlegt. Een letterlijke vertaling lijkt mij derhalve correct.

Brown


----------

